# Lettering and Numbering in Reverse



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

When making tunnel openings and exits how do you reverse the numbers or letters./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif 
Toad


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad - I am not exactly sure if this is what you want but I wrote an article some time ago about using a laser printer (black only) to make color signs - this involved printing in reverse on the back of acetate. 

You can do those tricks with Word - also, some printer drivers have an option to print in "mirror" 

Have a look at this article and see if it helps. 

Color Signs with a Monochrome Laser 
Printer! 

dave


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe a better explanation or a picture of what you are asking would be better, If you are printing them on a printer Dave is right, it is an excellent article, if on a hard surface like a mould then you might try getting some cake numbers or something similar, clean them up and press them into your mould material reversed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Reverse lettering or numbering into concreet. Like openings to tunnels/bridges have them "stamped" look. 
Sorry Bill & Dave I was fully sleeping while writing that up/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif, it had just came to mind "how to do it?" 

Thanks Toad


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Note Lettering and Numbering


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Ole Toad means *cast-in *letters 
I dont know if you can get them pre-made but perhaps using foam letters? or soft wood like Balsa that can be glued to the form and then leave the lettering cast into the portal.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Get Pattern Maker's Letters and Numbers from a Pattern Maker Supply Company. They are made of brass and are reversed or normal. Used in molds for casting operations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

ask somebody who fabricates tombstones for the letters you need.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get individual letters and numbers at Michaels craft Stores but they are a little to big. You can then "flip" them over and glue them on your mold master before you cast it, but then again they are a little to big. There has to be somewhere you can buy smaller ones and when you find it please let us all know where it is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks guys for tryn I have been looking on a search engine....so I will just wrap this one up /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
Toad


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone got an old "Lite Brite?"


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

ask somebody who fabricates tombstones for the letters you need. 




Those are rub-on letters, You've been wathging too many cartoons


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

You know I thought ya'll was pros, guess not. I seen some lay outs with the year in the top of the tunnel but guess he is not on this board...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 08/06/2008 6:18 PM
Anyone got an old "Lite Brite?"




That idea might work!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad, 

Like I said above, find a pattern maker supply house near you or online and glue some RAISED REVERSE letters to a piece of plywood as your base mold. Add any other detail that you want in the tunnel portal and pour some concrete over it. Marty Cozas, on this board, did just that. It works great! He would know that type of concrete to use, Shouldn't be a big deal. I'll see if I can find some places online for you. Texas, correct? Good luck.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad, 

You need to Google. I came up with this right away. 

http://www.artmetal.com/files/imported/project/TOC/proces/cast/letters.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary, 
I do google! I at one time was very good but not sure what happened to my thought to find keywords I needed. I had at once every one asking me to google for them and now it is like I am crap googling now????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

Great site you found! I like the ieda of going to the printers. That would really work! 

Just been a really bad day here! As for where I am at Rosharon, Texas, near Houston. 
Thank you, 
Toad


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 08/07/2008 6:40 AM

ask somebody who fabricates tombstones for the letters you need. 


Those are rub-on letters, You've been wathging too many cartoons











nope. i just happen to live in a country, where tombstones are still made the traditional way. 
either chiseled, or with in-set bronze letters. 

rub-on letters.... tssss, tssss, tssss.....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking of portable holes like in Roger Rabbit.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Toad 
I have a laser machine that can cut out of acrylic whatever size and out of most any font, I could make a real simple jig as to glue the letters to the jig ang hold them together while in the cement, it is a real easy fix. 
Dennis


----------



## Webber (Sep 4, 2008)

Hii Toad, 
Rubber stamping letters are already reversed and could be glued to the mold for your concrete. Rubber stamping letters in fairly large sizes in kits intended for children at toys and craft stores. A selection of rubber stamp letters that are smaller and in various type styles are also available from stationary/office catalogs. There's even a rubber stamp handle and a way to hold several lines of type that you press in using a small pair of tweezers. These sets supply letters in enough quantity to have duplicates of popular letters like "T" or "S" or numbers like "9". You can find them fairly easily using "unmounted" letters and number" with "rubber stamps" in your searches.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Web, 
Thanks! I have a illness and don't get to much into town, way to many people! 
Most of my stuff comes from the net and there is no club to join where I am at. 
Will be at the Santa Fe Station in Alvin, Texas come Dec. to show off G Scale/Gauge  
Toad


----------

